# Mastergéo



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2001)

Salut a tous !
Je suis a la recherche du (très vieux) logiciel Mastergéo. Je me souviens y avoir passé des heures durant mon enfance...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Est-ce que quelqu'un l'aurait sur son "Jurrasic Mac" ? Et si oui pourrait-il me l'envoyer ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance...


----------



## Zitoune (28 Décembre 2001)

Je te l'envoie !


----------



## coloramisu (28 Août 2004)

Je cherche moi aussi le jeu mastergéo... Pourrais tu me l'envoyer également s'il te plait ? Merci beaucoup et à bientôt.
Perrine


----------



## Zitoune (31 Août 2004)

Je sais plus où je l'ai mis :roll:


----------



## coloramisu (1 Décembre 2004)

Coucou, je ovulais savoir si quelqu'un a Masterg&#233;o, et si oui, s'il pouvait me l'envoyer... Sinon, quelqu'un saurait-il ou on pourrait encore le trouver ? J'en ai besoin pour noel, cadeau surprise... Merci pour toutes les informations que vous pouvez me donner.
Perrine Wieber Pour son email, contactez l&#224; par MP. Si tu met ton email sur un forum, dans la partie "publique", ta boite aux lettres va vite se remplir de SPAM, les robots des spammeurs sont &#224; l'affut !


----------



## LC475 (15 Août 2006)

http://www.invivo.net/pub/SOFTS/macintosh/edu-sci/Fran:8dais/Histoire-Geographie/


----------



## c@mille (10 Mai 2008)

Je suis bien désolée de devoir déterrer un sujet si ancien mais je serai aussi très intéressée pour retrouver ce jeu à qui je dois tant ... merci d'avance!


----------

